# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] After Upagrading Silverlight from .NET 4 to 4.5 WCF Stopped working

## vuyiswamb

Good Day

I have a project which was in .NET 4 , i used VS2010 on it. I later opened the Project in VS2012 and Build everything that build well in VS2010 , but it gives me some error relating to accessing the WCF functions. now in .NET 4 , we can create our service and reference it on the SIlverlight project like this



```
 AuditSystem.DataLayer.DataAccessLayerClient business = new AuditSystem.DataLayer.DataAccessLayerClient();
            business.GetAllUsersAsync();
            business.GetAllUsersCompleted += new EventHandler<AuditSystem.DataLayer.GetAllUsersCompletedEventArgs>(business_GetAllUsersCompleted);
```

but now in VS2012 this does not look like its possible. After my upgrade to VS2012(4.5) my project does not build

Can one explain why ?

----------


## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 



i got an Error , my proxy was not generated , i saw a warning  that says "Custom tool warning: No endpoints compatible with Silverlight 5 were found. " and i did the Following 

Delete the Service reference and did it from scratch and on the Service reference dialog uncheck the part that says  

The 'reuse types in referenced assemblies' check-box  

it was a cause of the problem. 



Thanks

----------

